# PubMed- Continuing education case study quiz.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Continuing education case study quiz.*

Hosp Pharm. 2013 Feb;48(2):153-5

Authors:

Abstract
GOALâ€": The goal of this program is to educate pharmacists about the use of linaclotide for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome and constipation. OBJECTIVESâ€": At the completion of this program, the reader will be able toescribe the pharmacology and pharmacokinetics of linaclotide.Discuss the risks associated with the use of linaclotide.Discuss the potential benefit of linaclotide for an individual patient.Apply the information on the use of linaclotide to a case study.

PMID: 24550570 [PubMed]

View the full article


----------

